# Blue Star Chunk Crab



## Otter (Nov 11, 2004)

All this talk about crab cakes firmed my resolution to find some chunk crab. All I could find locally, other than canned, was Blue Star Chunk Crab in a pouch like they now sell tuna in (except this was refreigerated). Under ingredients, the only contents listed were crab and a color preservative, so I bought some. Anyone familiar with this stuff?


----------



## Audeo (Nov 11, 2004)

Otter, I bought some, also in a pouch in the freezer section, a few months ago and it was really good and a huge improvement over canned.  Mine was backfin, as I recall.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2004)

had it a few weeks ago with shrimp and squid in a seafood salad, very good...


----------



## Otter (Nov 11, 2004)

Mine said "Blueswimming" which I've never heard of. It was about $5.42 per 6 ounces. My only two options were that and the claw meat, which was about a buck less. Now if I can only keep my nose out of the pouch long enough to make the crabcakes!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 11, 2004)

Good luck, pal!


----------



## Otter (Nov 11, 2004)

I already got out my eraser and moved them up to Friday night.   Here is their web site in case anyone is interested:
http://www.onecrab.com/


----------



## Audeo (Nov 11, 2004)

That's the stuff!  It was the special meat that I got.

Geez.  This makes me want some good cakes, too!  You'll eat well tomorrow!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow, that looks good.  I've been wanting to try a new recipe for corn crab chowder,  I'll have to find some of this.  Did you all find it frozen (with the Mrs. Paul's kind of stuff) or somewhere else?


----------



## Otter (Nov 11, 2004)

Mine was in the refrigerated, not the frozen, but I imagine it could be in either section depending on the store.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 11, 2004)

I found mine in the freezer case with other seafood (cod, bass, flounder) and frozen crawfish tails.


----------



## Otter (Nov 12, 2004)

Tonight was crabcake night. Naturally, I had to nibble some first. I didn't like it as well as the dungeness crab I used to get in CA (it was much sweeter), but I went ahead with the recipe anyway. I'm sure it was no comparison to a good crabcake on the coast, but it was certainly much better than the pre-prepared ones I had bought here previously. I'm going to try it again with a few minor tweeks that I think would make it more what I'm looking for.


----------

